# Hobby 750 split charge relay



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Hobbyists,

Got a Hobby 750 ELC, not a new one but 2006 based, on the Ducato 244 series / 2.8 JTD

Reading back through various posts over the years I see quite often the question of the split charge relay causing electrical problems cropping up in a variety of MH's, and although I've managed to to get my head around the subject and understand now how it works, if a problem should arise in the future it's not going to help much if I don't know where to locate it.

Most of the motorhome manufacturers seem to locate their relays in various different places, some in the engine bay, some under the seats, and some hidden away in cupboards, which also is the main reason I've posted this in the Hobby section, as any response will be most likely be unique to the 750.

So, anyone had any problem with theirs, and if so WHERE is it ?

Regards, Mick.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi MicK
We have a year 2000 Hobby 750
our split charger is bolted next to the engine battery under the bonnet.
Hope that helps

Kev


Perhaps following the battery cable may lead you to it


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Kev, that is very interesting. Won't be with the motorhome until the weekend when I will have a look.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi again Kev,

Went to load up the MH this afternoon for a pending trip to that part of the UK that reckons it's going to be independent soon, as thought I'd better go now before they strengthen Hadrians Wall, put up Immigration Control and we have to get a passport to go there after September.

Anyway, I had a look in the engine bay adjacent to the battery and saw a small bracket fixed to the firewall onto which was a small electrical component with a single white wire coming from it. It certainly had no comparison to a relay (requiring four wires) or anything like a sensing relay which I think only came on later models.

There was a number wires in a trunking leading through the firewall from this point back into the internal cab-side part, so I'll keep exploring. It's not that important right now but maybe like you it's nice to know where these essential electrical components are situated, rather that hunt around "in the dark" when for example the fridge decides to pack up in the middle of a holiday. 

I'll find the little blighter !!!!

Cheers agin, Mick


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*relaly*

Hi i have a 700 2005 i have had problums with mine the realy on mine is at side of the les/batt in a locker on the lefthand side ,the fault seems to be the 2 capasotors over heat then blow did it 2 times seems they were not up to the job what i have done after the last time i fitterd better ones and fitted a computor cooling fan to cool the box down when it starts to get hot,its better if you know a electronic friend like i do kenny


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Kenny for that. Just looking at some other MH sites, I see many owners are also on the hunt for their relays ! Seems like different makes, different models, all seem to stash them away in different places, but one thing is certain they've all got one somewhere !

I've just discovered that the little item mentioned in my last post (with a white wire going to it) is in fact a crash sensor which switches off the engine ECU in the event of an impact. It has a resettable button on the top under a rubber cover, so at least I've eliminated that. 

Like I said earlier, I'll find it.............eventually !!!


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,This week had a problem with the relay and found out that is a very common part,as it is to do with the split charge system of most motorhomes and towbar dealers stock them but they are on ebay,about twelve pounds to buy and easy to fit,they are all called tek3 relay,regards H.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,This week had a problem with the relay and found out that is a very common part,as it is to do with the split charge system of most motorhomes and towbar dealers stock them but they are on ebay,about twelve pounds to buy and easy to fit,they are all called tek3 relay,regards H.


----------

